
Open Source Tools from the Warren for President Tech Team - SamWhited
https://medium.com/@teamwarren/open-source-tools-from-the-warren-for-president-tech-team-f1f27d2c7551
======
verdverm
These are not tools, they are applications, and it looks like they are just
open source mirrors of internal code that hasn't seen any updates since first
post.

~~~
SamWhited
I'm not really sure what the distinction between "tools" and "applications"
is. But yes, they're mostly mirrors of their internal tooling (or
applications, if you prefer?) that they developed. I love the fact that
political campaigns are developing software and are willing to give it away!

